# Shoshone status?



## SlipShot (Mar 26, 2018)

Both were closed closed yesterday morning.


----------



## wetsidedown (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for the beta!


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

They have reopened. Baptism and Maneater have changed. There is some wood throughout the run to be aware of but it’s good to go. Enjoy the new rapids!


----------



## Blade&Shaft (May 23, 2009)

Last night Sho ramp was open and grizz was closed.


----------



## gbubbly (Jun 20, 2021)

Put in at Shoshone is a lake, Entrance Exam is changed, line is down the middle, Tombstone has a big tree in the rock, been running right, Maneater is narrowed, bigger hits, hole is gone at the bottom. Lots of wood everywhere, wouldn't want to swim.


----------

